# Got any phobias?



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jun 28, 2010)

Personally, I fear spiders,needles,enclosed spaces, and I have a mild fear of heights.

Discuss.


----------



## Perseid (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a fear of polls.


----------



## Andman315 (Jun 28, 2010)

Necrophobia The fear of death/dead things!


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jun 29, 2010)

Perseid said:
			
		

> I have a fear of polls.



Why do you have a fear of polls?


----------



## giratina16 (Jun 29, 2010)

Arachnophobia, I can see a money spider and freak out like a little bitch. If you don't kill them they'll get bigger and come back with friends.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 29, 2010)

Absolutely none. I used to be afraid of the dark (obviously, as a kid) but now I'm not anymore. I'm not afraid of anything else either.





Although, come to think of it, I might have Vehophobia


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, so far it seems spiders are the biggest fear... not surprising.

What exactly is Vehophobia?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 29, 2010)

Vehophobia Haha


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh, that's Vehophobia.  I thought it had something to do with this http://www.amazon.com/Veho-VCC003MUVI-Micr...r/dp/B0029631VI


----------



## Rydian (Jun 29, 2010)

Heights, germs, spiders...

Blowing up balloons.
People watching me eat.
Opening a roll of biscuit dough.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jun 29, 2010)

Nobody afraid of snakes or number 13?


----------



## Depravo (Jun 29, 2010)

I have phobiaphobia. It's an irrational fear of irrational fears.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

Blech, can't stand spiders. I had an entire family of brown recluse spiders bite me in my sleep, since then, every spider in the area comes TOWARDS me, but don't bite! it's like after being bitten they feel remorse or something, haha. I'll video it next time, it's creepy.


----------



## .Chris (Jun 29, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Arachnophobia, I can see a money spider and freak out like a little bitch. If you don't kill them they'll get bigger and come back with friends.


Ben 10, Spider Monkey! but i am afraid of spiders, they are freaky...


----------



## moon_wolf (Jun 29, 2010)

i think than noting on the list i have phobia for electro-shock and chuck Norris rage oh and i love almost everything in the list i tink than i am a sadic


----------



## The Pi (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm afraid of cotten wool. (don't ask)

It's called bambakomallophobia


----------



## fartos32 (Jun 29, 2010)

just heights and unjections for me. i used to be afraid of snakes and spiders as well, but i got over that.


----------



## Fudge (Jun 29, 2010)

I mainly have Acrophobia, but I also kinda have Arachnophobia. I have a fear of bugs in general.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 29, 2010)

Trypanophobia, Acrophobia, and a fear of dirty dishes. Really, I am scared of them.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, I thought there'd be more claustrophobes, but there's very few.  This is quite interesting.


----------



## Bulit (Jun 29, 2010)

Why are people afraid of the number 13?


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jun 29, 2010)

No idea, but there are some more ridiculous ones i.e.  Hexakosioihexekontahexaphobia (fear of the # 666)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a fear of humans.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Not really. I have a very little bit phobia to almost none.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 29, 2010)

im freaking scared of heights.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 29, 2010)

Spiders, and heights!


----------



## Nikolay (Jun 29, 2010)

I have arachnophobia. Can't stand them at all. I can't even remove them myself, I need someone else to do that for me. I can't really kill anything in general, I'd rather release insects rather than smush them. Anything with more than 4 legs kinda freaks me out. Especially mosquitos. Something about a flying thing that sucks your blood. I'm more afraid of the big ones though, even though they don't bite. They're just so big and uewqhuefhf.


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's the entire list of phobias: link. I know they're all serious but you HAVE to laugh at this one:

Hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia - Fear of long words


----------



## The Pi (Jun 29, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Here's the entire list of phobias: link. I know they're all serious but you HAVE to laugh at this one:
> 
> Hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia - Fear of long words


That doesn't have them all and i don't think any list actually does

It's not there but their is a fear of baked beans.


----------



## mrT3 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have homophobia......nah, just kidding, I'm ok with homosexual people.

I think i have Acrophobia, not really serious. But every time I went up high (4-5 stories above) and look down, I always have the feeling that I'm gonna fall down and die.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jun 29, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, no list will ever be complete because you can have a phobia of anything.  You know, "x"phobia.  Replace x with whatever it is you fear.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 29, 2010)

People fear the number 13 because it reminds them of Friday the 13th, something like that. Saw it on the internet like an hour or two ago.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jun 29, 2010)

A stunt guy once tried to complete his biggest jump ever into a river on Friday the 13th in the 1800s or early 1900s.  He died attempting it, maybe that's why?  Maybe it just stuck?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 29, 2010)

LOL Maby! I never seen the history of Friday the 13th, so good enough for me.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 29, 2010)

mild Acrophobia as in I hope I do not have to get on a helicopter/plane/space rocket/etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would had put Ophidiophobia and Arachnophobia , but it not them it the fear of poison :/

Most of the time when I think snake I do not think poison , not like spiders.


----------



## Jax (Jun 29, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> I'm afraid of cotten wool. (don't ask)
> 
> It's called bambakomallophobia



I have that too. I'm not scared of it, I just don't like the texture.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 29, 2010)

Sometimes afraid of heights
On other times it's nothing


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 29, 2010)

Not only spiders but all kinds of bugs and crawling stuff xD


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 29, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> Not only spiders but all kinds of bugs and crawling stuff xD


Same, but, may be weird, but I have no fear for spiders.. Just small bugs.

I love giant bugs tho. Love to have a terrarium with some one day.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 29, 2010)

I have aversions to many things. Heights is the main one I severely dislike needles, don't particularly like bees, squeamish around blood etc.
I'm not exactly a "man's man"


----------



## tester28 (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't have a fear of spiders just a fear of being bitten by them, this is actually the case for most people and in the case of the fear of hight its more likely that you have a fear of falling from a great height then just being there. most things you fear can be taken back to a simple this rather then a lot of big things.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a fear of spiders. not just bites but the whole package.
From the venom inside down to the way they walk, they just give me the God damned creeps.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 29, 2010)

HAHA. I was the first one to vote for lightning and thunder


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I have a fear of spiders. not just bites but the whole package.
> From the venom inside down to the way they walk, they just give me the God damned creeps.



Same here Chaz, I wasn't afraid of them until I got bit by the lot


----------



## Demonbart (Jun 29, 2010)

Anatidaephobia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And, on a less jokingly note (is that even english? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I'm a little arachnaphobic. It's not that bad though. Not like I'm screaming when I see a spider, but I just like to avoid them whenever I can.
EDIT: Another one I forgot: Atychiphobia (fear of failing). Whenever I need to do a presentation at school or the like I start shaking and get this weird feeling in my throat. And it's like really really bad. And also gelotophobia (fear of being laughed at), which is basically part of the reason why I'm Atychiphobic in the first place.


----------



## Raika (Jun 29, 2010)

...
Lizards, can't stand those little wiggly fuckers.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a fear of quite a lot of insects. Like spiders, bees, etc.

But the thing I'm scared of most is needles, I always hate when I have to get one for a disease or when I go out of the country >.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 29, 2010)

CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> I have a fear of quite a lot of insects. Like spiders, bees, etc.
> 
> But the thing I'm scared of most is needles, I always hate when I have to get one for a disease or when I go out of the country >.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jun 29, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> CamulaHikari said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 29, 2010)

I believe I have a few
one is called '*Entomophobia*' - fear of Insects and bugs (this also includes spiders)
Another I believe is '*Anthropophobia*' - or 'social anxiety disorder'

The 3rd one - I don't know is there's an actual name for it (can't seem to find one anyway) - I have a fear of 'going up/down ladders', but it's NOT a fear of heights or a fear of going high (I can go up stairs with no problems - even if I can see the outside world)

If I have to get up on a ladder/steps (or anything like those) - I break out in a sweat, I suffer from shakes & sometimes get short of breath.....even going up only 2-3 steps & I suffer

EDIT: Further googling & I think I've found a name for my 3rd phobia - 'Stepnophobia' (also found that 'fear of going high' also fall under 'fear of heights')
Don't know if it's actually a real recognised phobia  (google doesn't actually recognise the word) but it'll do


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 29, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> The 3rd one - I don't know is there's an actual name for it (can't seem to find one anyway) - I have a fear of 'going up/down ladders', but it's NOT a fear of heights or a fear of going high (I can go up stairs with no problems - even if I can see the outside world)


I should of mentioned this one. I just figured it was my fear of heights.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 29, 2010)

Entomophobia. I can't stay in a room with insects. I'm okay with the small ones though (ants, flies,...). And a special mention for spyders.


----------



## Theraima (Jun 29, 2010)

I think I have a mild Acrophobia, Im ok with spiders and bugs, I dont really like high places


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2010)

Arachnophobia, i absoulty hate spiders.


----------



## Thoob (Jun 29, 2010)

Spiral staircases. They scare the shit out of me.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm at least afraid of darkness, I voted on some other ones but I'm not sure about them. I guess I'm afraid of needles but I wouldn't really call that a phobia...
Oh, and bees/wasps.


----------



## jefffisher (Jun 29, 2010)

i'm scared to death of giant sea monsters, like kraken, liaviathan, lochness monster, other various things that could be giant and hiding under the water.
i will not go anywhere near deep water like more than 20 feet into the ocean or big lakes


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 29, 2010)

i hate snails and worms and frogs
needles also 

everything else is perfectly fine with


----------



## Forstride (Jun 29, 2010)

I voted for Acrophobia, but I also have Xenophobia, which is the closest thing to fear of extra-terrestrial life.  I also have slight Lilapsophobia, which is fear of tornadoes, as well as Atomosophobia, which is fear of atomic explosions.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm afraid of bees. (Damn, I hate spring and summer !)
in fact all bees's family insect (bee, Bumblebee, wasp, etc.)
I never been attacked, it's just a fear of being targeted.



A workmate has pigeon phobia, (in fact almost all birds, but pigeons are the most feared)
It's really hard to live with because there's pigeon everywhere in the world !
no coffee drinking outside of a bar, no walking near the beach, no travel to famous place in the world (venice for example).
Only at night it's possible to go outside without fear and without trying to escape birds.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2010)

hmm.

Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia
Pnumonomicroscopicsilicovolcanocoviosphobia

not really, they're just long.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 29, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> A workmate has pigeon phobia, (in fact almost all birds, but pigeons are the most feared)
> It's really hard to live with because there's pigeon everywhere in the world !
> no coffee drinking outside of a bar, no walking near the beach, no travel to famous place in the world (venice for example).
> Only at night it's possible to go outside without fear and without trying to escape birds.


Has he seen "The Birds" by Alfred Hitchcock? If not, tie him to a chair and make him watch, just for fun.


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 29, 2010)

I accidently put Triskaidekaphobia but among 2 or 3 others I have Hexakosioihexekontahexaphobia. I actually made myself scared of it, thankfully it's nothing serious.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 29, 2010)

I hate spiders or really any type of bug like creature


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm scared of:

- Snakes. I hate them. Stems from my old man having an royal python when I was a kid. Rumours state it wrapped itself around my neck and tried to kill me, but I don't recall most of my childhood so lord knows what really happened.

- The Dark. Again, a childhood thing. But this one I have some memory of. Some gory werewold film my mum was watching when I stumbled downstairs one night for a drink. Doesn't help my older brother chose to capitalise on it by buying a wolf mask and scaring the bejesus out of me the next night. Bastard.

- Heights. Not so much the height as the damage I would most certainly sustain upon impact with the floor. Dunno what triggers it.

- Going bald. Not a phobia as such but I hate the idea of going bald, primarily because if I lose my hair I won't be able to irritate my old man who went bald many years ago.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 29, 2010)

All I know is this thing fucking scares me! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoXfYvoUsxg...feature=related 

Don't watch if you have a fear of creepy bugs and find mice getting ate offensive.


I'm scared of heights. I also hate flys and maggots and a few other creepy crawling things but that's not really a fear more of a thing that makes me feel sick when I see them. I mean flys crawl on shit then come into your house through an open window, As soon as one comes into an open window of mine I don't sit down untill it's dead.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jun 29, 2010)

Those poor mice


----------



## Nikolay (Jun 30, 2010)

This isn't really a fear but whenever I hear/think of the word "scrub" or hear scrub-like sounds like brushing your teeth the manual way, I get goose bumps. I can't really describe the feeling, the best way I can describe it would be goosebumps. I really hated brushing my teeth as a kid and used to try to avoid it whenever possible. Now, I don't really have a problem brushing my teeth but in any other situation that requires scrubbing (the only one I can think of would be scrubbing the floor with a toothbrush) really bothers me.


----------



## urashimakun890 (Jun 30, 2010)

I got Ithyphallophobia - fear of seeing, thinking about, or having an erect penis!. Rofl, just kidding. I have a fear of spiders. Like a lot of people here! D<


----------



## anaxs (Jun 30, 2010)

no fears for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but my sister has Arachnophobia


----------



## Davess (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm afraid of very small places, and very large places


----------



## Westside (Jun 30, 2010)

Leporiphobia (fear of rabbits), I once got my ass handed to me by my brother's fat rabbit, that thing is not scared of shit!  It is huge!


----------



## Rydian (Jun 30, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> Leporiphobia (fear of rabbits), I once got my ass handed to me by my brother's fat rabbit, that thing is not scared of shit!  It is huge!


And Saint Attila raised the hand grenade up on high, saying, "O Lord, bless this Thy hand grenade that with it Thou mayest blow Thine enemies to tiny bits, in Thy mercy.


----------



## nutella (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a fear of toasters. Last night, I was making a sandwich and I shit my pants.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 30, 2010)

Wht do you call fear of cockroaches? Because everytime i see one, I scream to death


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 30, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> People fear the number 13 because it reminds them of Friday the 13th, something like that. Saw it on the internet like an hour or two ago.


And fear of Friday the 13th specifically is Paraskevidekatriaphobia.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jun 30, 2010)

nutella5600 said:
			
		

> I have a fear of toasters. Last night, I was making a sandwich and I shit my pants.



Did your sandwich get ruined, or just your pants?


----------



## CrazyPuzzler (Jun 30, 2010)

I am afraid of clowns and those dolls in theme parks that sing 'it's a wonderful world'.

you're probably Laughing about it, but I'm serious about it, clowns are scary as hell


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jun 30, 2010)

I agree.  Clowns suck. My fear was only made worse because my high school had a "clown day" as one of those spirit day things. Ugh.


----------



## krazykracker1288 (Jun 30, 2010)

i fear spiders more than i hate hip hop music. when i was a kid (like 8) a spiders nest hatched on my porch and all the little baby spiders caught the breeze and id say 90% of them landed on me >


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=238...p;#entry2952288

There's my phobia.


----------



## evandixon (Jun 30, 2010)

Milk.  Harmonicas.  Fear itself.  Oh, wait that's Monk.
Mine are heights and *really* loud thunder


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 30, 2010)

UniqueGeek said:
			
		

> Fear itself.  Oh, wait that's Monk.



I fear disease and germs. It's not an option in the poll, but I need everything to be perfect; I fear messy rooms.
Now *that's* Monk.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jun 30, 2010)

bugs .... all of them.. they are creapy...


----------



## nutella (Jul 1, 2010)

Crimsonclaw111 said:
			
		

> nutella5600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just my pants. The bread popping out made me freak.


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 1, 2010)

Necrophobia ( dead bird in your backyard one day and etc.)


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jul 10, 2010)

No real fears of anything... sure i dont like spiders, but its not extreme like an arachnophobia. Also slightly afraid of riding in cars from really high heights like near cliffs and stuff, but its not acrophobia. I could hang my legs off a cliff and feel fine. I do know people who are deathly afraid of clowns and sharks though. so fun to screw with them.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 10, 2010)

my astraphobia is striking again.... i am almost gonna cry now because of the loud boom it makes. oh please... it happens every Saturday


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 10, 2010)

I have acrophobia to be quite honest.


----------



## BumFace (Jul 10, 2010)

i sort of have acrophobia  i could sit on a ledge thats 15m above but if it's higher than i can't xD too much fear that i may drop


----------



## Rhubarb on Fire (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm _terrified_ of little kids! Really, I used to be assigned a babysitting job every other week, I should have demanded a good $175 an hour pay! They're hyper, destructive, loud, and can all around be simply described as "errrrgh". Not to mention, I'm also expected to understand what they say...

Little Kid #1: Azo ai ayy mahi ayazar an wenoo da wibi wooh! =D
Me: Err... that's great! ^^;; Uuhm... Did you want to sit in front of the TV and watch Finding Nemo until your parents come home? (Please?)
Little Kid #2: *General screeching noises* 
Me: I... I don't... you want something to eat, mabye...? ._.
Little Kids #1 and #2: Akaya snlaaaaaaah!  *starts bawling*

Aah, the source of my nightmares.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jul 12, 2010)

R4DSiXL3DSWII2PSPPS3XBOX360TimeMachinephobia.
It means the fear of the million clones of R4's.
Also scared of unsheathed blades, dunno why. I just think that it may just fly and stab me to death
Necrophobia, acrophobia, and Hoastohmsifktifphobia meaning I just made this up as it looks like thats what they do stuff nowadays.
I also have Arachnophobia, not the fear of spiders, but the fear of a Spider Witch with her army trying to take over the world with a guy named Asura who spreads the world with fear and madness.


----------



## olliepop2000 (Jul 12, 2010)

Mycophobia- Fear or aversion to mushrooms


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have insectophobia.
I freak out and sweat heavily if I see or go near a bug. Especially worms (even though they're technically not a bug).


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 12, 2010)

olliepop2000 said:
			
		

> Mycophobia- Fear or aversion to mushrooms


I bet you hate playing Super Mario Bros.


----------



## olliepop2000 (Jul 12, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> olliepop2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol they make me shudder a bit! I can't eat off a plate if they are on it, I suppose it is an aversion not a fear.


----------



## jgu1994 (Jul 12, 2010)

Mild archnaphobia and very mild hemophobia (blood). I'm surprised hemophobia isn't on there, as it's a pretty common one too.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Jul 13, 2010)

I have three phobias being Entomophobia (bugs), Nyctophobia (dark), Arachnophobia (spiders) the bug one (including worms they're the worst) and spiders are way too strong if one gets near I freak out their just so creepy and the dark scares me because I feel like I'm going to get attacked (happened to me once with dog) they don't let me enjoy life


----------



## Daizu (Jul 13, 2010)

Spider's terrify me for some reason. But I'd say I have a good control over the fear. I don't mind being around them... As long are they're not super-sized, can't get near me, or someone else is with me. And they're in a lot of video games so I'm kinda used to seeing them. Spider's are really my only natural fear. And for whatever reason, I'm absolutely fascinated by them. I like learning about them for whatever reason.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 14, 2010)

what do you call fear of typhoons? coz i just had the worst day of my life


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 14, 2010)

claustrophobia for sure...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 14, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> what do you call fear of typhoons? coz i just had the worst day of my life


A phobia is an irrational fear.

I'd hardly call being frightened of typhoons irrational.


----------



## Rayder (Jul 14, 2010)

If I have a phobia, I haven't discovered it yet.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a bit of a weird phobia... I'm scared of planes... I can ride them but when I'm on the ground looking at one flying above me I tense up and grab whatever I can. One time I started to hyperventilate... Not nice at all


----------



## olliepop2000 (Jul 14, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> I have a bit of a weird phobia... I'm scared of planes... I can ride them but when I'm on the ground looking at one flying above me I tense up and grab whatever I can. One time I started to hyperventilate... Not nice at all


That IS strange, it's usually the other way around?!


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a mild case of agoraphobia, yeah it's weird. I feel uncomfortable/scared/stressful being in public places where there's a lot of people.

EDIT: Although I'm not sure if something mild can be called a phobia.


----------



## Yumi (Jul 14, 2010)

Centipedes and Dummies

Eeeeeeeeh >_


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 14, 2010)

Escapa said:
			
		

> Centipedes and Dummies
> 
> Eeeeeeeeh >_


----------



## Yumi (Jul 15, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Escapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 15, 2010)

Escapa said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 15, 2010)

^holy moly I think I have that fear.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Jul 23, 2010)

Acarophobia- Fear of itching or of the insects that cause itching.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Jul 23, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Escapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a deep seeded fear of internet polls.


----------

